# THAT FAMILIAR AND SATISFYING EXPERIENCE



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

THAT FAMILIAR SATISFYING EXPERIENCE

by Mike Price

http://ammoguide.com/?article=pricescorner/131001


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great article. I have been loading the Nosler Ballistic Tips in .270Win since they hit the market decades ago. Like you, I have killed EVERYTHING with them... I have never even considered loading another bullet, except for .300WM that I use 180gr Grand Slams - and this is a dedicated elk gun.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks, glad you enjoyed it


----------

